# Anyone near northern IL



## vatorman (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody around northeast il that works on plows or anyone know a place fair priced?? thanks


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes me... i like payup and  and will gladely trade for advise or work

what is it you need done?


----------



## vatorman (Aug 23, 2008)

i need the truck looked at maybe some welding


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well can you go into a little more detail , so i can figure you if it is in my range of things i can do?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

check out Adams in McHenry on route 120. They do it all, fair and good people.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

adams is pretty good, smart guys but not know for quality work - they are just know for getting it to work, not making it last


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

elite1msmith;580294 said:


> adams is pretty good, smart guys but not know for quality work - they are just know for getting it to work, not making it last


I haven't had that type of experience. I had taken my plow and related matters to them for 10 years - always happy. Father-in-law for twice that easily - always happy. I bought my last plow from someone else in addison - what a huge mistake. Now I'm planning a trip to Adams to go over everything. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't say anything good or bad about Adams, I just think their small stuff is expensive. $15 for 2 hydraulic fittings for my plow, $6 for 3 bolts, etc.

Got any pictures or a better description of what you need worked on?


----------



## vatorman (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks ill try them and see what i think i need is some body work someone who can weld a rocker or a cab corrner and a patch or too in the dump bed a ilittle wire work on the dot lights im looking for a hopper for salt its missing but the hook ups are all there on the back of the truck who does good and fair priced trans work on gm th400


----------



## vatorman (Aug 23, 2008)

how do i add a photo of my truck in a tread or a reply


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

scottL;580665 said:


> I haven't had that type of experience. I had taken my plow and related matters to them for 10 years - always happy. Father-in-law for twice that easily - always happy. I bought my last plow from someone else in addison - what a huge mistake. Now I'm planning a trip to Adams to go over everything. Sorry you had a bad experience.


i take it you went to reginal? adams does ok work, and i didnt have a bad experiance, one nice thing is they have almost every thing in stock , always, but expensive

they tend to leave out the little this that make a difference in the long run

they mont plow solinoids in bad spots , there wiring is run accross things with out tieing them down

hydor hoses, from a central hydro system, that point parelle to the ground, so the hose it self has a pressure, and at somepoint cracks, and blows... the correct way would be to have some kind of 45 degree, so the hose was plugged in uphill so to speak, so theres no pressure on it... let gravity do its thing

they put my bumber back on out of alignment on one truck

the owner, richie... i had a freind that ordered a specal drive shaft.... he went ot pick it up after a few days... the parts guys say..umm we no longer have that..... turned out , after an hour of asking around... richie took the part for him self, ...i guess he needed one for a project. in the mean time... no replacement order was every made, and infact... they made him bring the old part back in , so they could re-order it, they didnt have the specs any more

they are no longer a boss dealer for a reason - and dont ever count on getting any free info out of them... even when i just bought a 5,000 plow that isnt working right... and its snowing..." make an apointment, and bring it in 2 weeks from now, we will look at it"


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

vatorman;581778 said:


> thanks ill try them and see what i think i need is some body work someone who can weld a rocker or a cab corrner and a patch or too in the dump bed a ilittle wire work on the dot lights im looking for a hopper for salt its missing but the hook ups are all there on the back of the truck who does good and fair priced trans work on gm th400


trans - call bill at transmatic transmision.... tell him , mike form elite told you

i would go to adams for body work? try a body shop -

if you need wiring, im the pro - or adams will be ok


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;581872 said:


> trans - call bill at transmatic transmision.... tell him , mike form elite told you
> 
> i would go to adams for body work? try a body shop -
> 
> if you need wiring, im the pro - or adams will be ok


Adams is a trailer/plow/hitch dealer, not a body guy. Try Sharp Auto Body in Island Lake. (got to put a plug in for them, family friend ) I've had some stuff done there and it all looked good to me.

As far as wiring, most of it isn't very hard it just takes time. Then again some people arn't cut out for it or try to rush to much.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark13;581916 said:


> Adams is a trailer/plow/hitch dealer, not a body guy. Try Sharp Auto Body in Island Lake. (got to put a plug in for them, family friend ) I've had some stuff done there and it all looked good to me. I might have to hook up with you on that , i think about 6 trucks will be in the market for basic body and paint next yr
> 
> As far as wiring, most of it isn't very hard it just takes time. Then again some people arn't cut out for it or try to rush to much.


for the most part wiring is easy...some things and tricks work better than others, but mostly , just pay attention... runnign my snow plow harness against the top of my hot , and sharp radiator....wasnt a good idea... wish adams had figured that out...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;581930 said:


> for the most part wiring is easy...some things and tricks work better than others, but mostly , just pay attention... runnign my snow plow harness against the top of my hot , and sharp radiator....wasnt a good idea... wish adams had figured that out...


My harness runs around the side of it, been that way for a year and its fine. I was worried about it touching my trans cooler lines but so far no problems with that either.

When doing wiring, pay attention and make it look as professional as possible. I hate trucks that have wires everywhere and 15 different switches since the guy wouldn't go buy 15 that are all the same. The guy I got my backrack from was like that  I'm not sure how he got his cb, 4 work lights, and 2 mini lightbars that were on it to all work by looking at the wiring.


----------

